# Switching from Blue



## DieselPup (Aug 13, 2013)

We've got a 17 week old pup and he has had it rough since day 1. Worms, umbilical hernia, parvo, Giardia. Once he got off of the ID (prescribed wet food) after he fought off parvo, we switched him to Blue Buffalo. 

Reading the ingredients and hearing people talking positively about it, I thought it would be great for him. He has some "chronic" diarrhea type episodes on and off, we took him to the vet and they would just keep saying to watch it. Finally 2 weeks ago they prescribed us Royal Canin. His poop has since returned to normal.

I would keep him on RC but it's an $80 bag for 30lbs!

Looking for some recommendations please. 

Last night I was buying a bag of Purina Pro Plus and talked to a lady who told me to look in to Kirklands brand of dog food. It is grain free and looks to be a good food, has anyone experienced any issues while their dogs were or are on it?

My girlfriend wants to put him on Beneful since that's what our shelter mixed dog eats. 

Look forward to your responses, thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Is the RC prescription? We used to have our dog on RC breed specific GSD food and she did well on it, and that you can buy at Petsmart, they also have puppy food. Our dog had similar GI issues and we eventually had to go to The Honest Kitchen and prepared raw. But she really liked the RC GSD food. I saw some GSD RC puppy food online at Petsmart, 30lb/$60 - shop online. Doggiefood.com has some good prices. I would not go with Beneful.


----------



## DieselPup (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks.

The RC was prescribed by our vet, I did look at the RC specific GSD puppy food while I was there. Wasn't sure which option to go for.

I definitely don't wanna do Beneful either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

I feed Oliver diamond lamb and ríce large breed puppy. He is doing really well on it. Decently priced. My parents feed their dogs beneful, not my cup of tea but their dogs do well on it. 

There will always be someone to tell you there is something better to feed your pup, but what really matters is just finding one that works for your pup and your wallet 
Good luck 

Oliver Kahn 8/3/13


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like your boy has some major gut problems. A digestive enzyme and pro-biotic would be key here. 70% of disease begins in an unhealthy gut so I think it's very important that you address this. Dogs' were designed to get live enzymes from the fresh prey that they killed. Their pancreas only produces a certain amount of enzymes (they didn’t need a lot b/c they ate live foods) and if they are not getting the enzymes they need from their prey’s guts and entrails, they have to get it from somewhere to be able to digest, absorb, and assimilate their food PROPERLY. Not having enough enzymes to do this can create mal-digestion and or mal-absorption in some dogs. The dog may end up only partially digesting its food in the stomach, and partially fermenting it in the gut and not absorbing all the nutrients and vitamins in the food. The dry kibble or the canned foods we feed are cooked at high temperatures so they are depleted of their enzymes and are therefore not living foods. This causes the pancreas to over tax itself trying to keep up, which can eventually weaken it allowing toxins to build up in the system. This is a key time for issues like yeast, pancreatitis, epi, chronic diarrhea, bad breath, doggy order, allergies, arthritis, skin issues and a compromised immune system (to name a few), take hold. Many pet foods get a lot of their “protein” from grains instead of from meat. The dogs system was not designed to digest the complex proteins in grains so this is why a “grain free” diet is better for those dogs with issues. A raw diet would be the best. Also, popular pet foods have wheat, corn or fish meal in them which most likely has been contaminated with Mycotoxins, which are toxins from mold and fungi. Another thing is that most “plant products” today are Genetically Modified (GMO’s) *which create inflammatory conditions. *And, there are some Bacteria’s called Endotoxins which are not destroyed during the cooking process of kibble. Pet food manufacturers *do not test for these toxins*. These are things that can also weaken or compromise the gut and/or immune system. *A dogs’ gastrointestinal system protects them from allergens.* Since 70% of the immune system lies in the digestive tract, a dogs’ immune system HAS to be functioning properly to fight off the allergens. That is why *Digestive Enzymes and Probiotics *are so very important to your pets.

You also need to look at the treats you are giving him. Most of them from the grocery store are full of chemicals and BY-PRODUCTS which are not healthy and could be contributing to the diarrhea. 

The Honest Kitchen would be my first choice. It is the ONLY pet food in the USA recoginezed by the FDA to 100% Human Grade food, processed in a Human Grade facility. Also, the ONLY pet food that the FDA will legally allow to use the words HUMAN GRADE on their advertising and packaging. It is a dehydrated food so don’t be shocked by the price. A 10# box of Embark is approximately $80 BUT RE-hydrates to about 35-40 pounds of food.
www.thehonestkitchen.com Find a retailer: Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen

Here are some other choices:
Acana Regional's (Grain Free) ACANA PET FOODS | Acana Find a retailer: Store Locator | Acana
 
Fromms 4 Star (Grain Free) Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods Find a retailer: Fromm USA Retailers 
 
Nature's Variety Instinct (Grain Free) Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety Find a retailer: Find A Store | Nature's Variety

Digestive Enzyme + Pro-Biotic Combination: Digest All Plus The Wholistic Pet Not all are created equal in supplements. Digestive Enzymes can be made up of undesirable ingredients. This one is mostly organic and human grade. Carmspac on this blog also has a great one called Sunday Sundae. You can pm her to get the info if interested.

I speak from experience here having had a previous dog who had similar types of issues and was suppose to die before she reached 3 years old. With a combination of real food, homeopathy, supplements and other modalities she lived until 12!  If you want more details and natural remedies for this problem, feel free to pm me.

Hope you find and answer for your Fur Baby!

Moms


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

I've had great luck with my GSD puppy on Fromms. My only gripe would be the potatoes in it and the cost (I have 5 to feed) but my puppy has had consistent firm stools on it for the first time ever so I keep buying it. If you go with Fromms go with the grain free varieties. 

I've also heard only great things about Acana, Natures Variety Instinct (rabbit is the only one calcium appropriate protein for puppies though) and Earthborn grain frees. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Pro plan sensitive skin and stomach. I was in a similar situation with the Giardia and vet prescribed food. Weaned him onto PP he cleared up in days. Would also add a little Greek yogurt and maybe some digestive enzymes. I get mine from natures farmacy ...with puppies the simpler the food the better.


----------



## DieselPup (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks all for the recommendations. I had a bag or Pro Plan in my arms when I was walking out and this lady with a few GSD's told me to look into Kirkland's Grain Free Food. It's Nature's Domain. 

I purchased the bag because it was grain free and I have also heard rave reviews from a family friend. 

I will see how it goes and then switch to PP if it doesn't go too well for him. He seems to like it so far though. We have it mixed in with his RC currently and add water for him.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope it goes well!


----------

